# How do YOU pronounce meteorologist?



## Edna (Sep 1, 2011)

I never noticed the word as being a problem before I moved to WY. I thought it was the word "meteor" with the r pronounced, followed by the suffix "ologist." 6 syllables. For the last 3 years it has been driving me crazy. "This is youh day weathuh meteowologist Ewic Gahdinuh..." OR the guy who carefully doesn't pronounce the r or w "meteo-ologist." The latest and perhaps worst is the guy who says "me-te-ologist." 5 syllables. UGH!!!

P.S. I do have other things to worry about


----------



## ascott (Sep 1, 2011)

Dang...I tried saying it to try to pay attention to how I say it ....I said it too many times and now I can't even say it right....LOL now it sounds wrong no matter how hard I try...


----------



## DeanS (Sep 1, 2011)

I pronounce it 'Weather guy'  or here in SoCal...Jackie Johnson! Thanks Miami!


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't know but I did vote for the first one, lol


----------



## dmmj (Sep 1, 2011)

Actually I pronounce it stuck up weather guy/girl.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 1, 2011)

LOL..


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 2, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Actually I pronounce it stuck up weather guy/girl.



Captain Awesome shoots...he scores!


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 2, 2011)

I voted like the rest of you. I am really surprised myself. I just knew I would mess that up.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 2, 2011)

Haha! Awww that is exactly how my 5 year old speaks!


----------

